# Best Hamster Cage?



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm looking to get a hamstar (  ) but not sure what cage to buy. I want a Syrian hamster and used to have rotastack cages when I was little but not sure whether they are the best?

What hamster cages do you think are best?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a Rotastak but for my chinese hamster, they aren't suitable for Syrians really due to their size. I think Syrian hamsters seem bigger than they used to, they are probably breeding them bigger. :laugh:

Two of the best cages for hamsters are the Hamster Heaven which is £64.99 online from pets at home and the Cambridge which is made by Savic like Hamster Heaven is.

My two Syrians both live in a hamster heaven each.










This is my Cambridge which I picked up on ebay for £12 the other week - it's brand new too. I've got a Russian hamster in there though although they are suitable for Syrians too but not as big as hamster heaven.


----------



## Nellinoo (Nov 26, 2009)

Gabber cages are pretty fantastic - I'll try to get a photo of mine up on here at some point.
But they are pretty hard to get a hold of. If you can find one for cheap on ebay etc it would be well worth getting. I've kept a few hamsters in these over the years, syrian and roborovski, and never once had a problem. They seem to love them, and there's loads of floor space for them to run around in.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I agree with Jazzy - Hamster heaven or savic cambridge are the best! If you can afford it I would really recommend the hamster heaven as although it is expensive it is really worth it as there is plenty of room for toys etc!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I like the Hamster Heaven but it is expensive and requires a lot of room. I have a selection of cages, all good for Syrians, the Gabber Rex (fantastic floor space but hard to get hold of, keep your eyes peeled on ebay), Savic Cambridge (easy to find, especially on ebay), IMAC Fantasy(I really like this one as it can keep being extended) and a tank/Rotastak combi for another.


----------

